
Apple is 10 years behind Microsoft on security, expert says - j2pro
http://www.bgr.com/2012/04/26/apple-is-10-years-behind-microsoft-on-security-expert-says/
======
jacques_chester
There's two areas where Microsoft have at least some advantage over Apple:

1\. The NT kernel has a very sophisticated security model, and in the past few
years MS have actually started to take advantage of it rather than shipping
with a promiscuous default policy. Darwin's security mechanism is less
unified, though the default Unix-y policies have been an advantage for a long
time.

2\. The secure lifecycle effort. MS have really gotten very serious about
thinking about security all the time. They still have decades of cruft to
clean up, but ... so does Apple.

